# Now what?????



## charliex1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello, I'm wondering if anyone has any advise please.

I've just undergone my first round of IVF which resulted in a BFN. 
Basically I was sterilised at the age of 21.... Stupid thing to do, anyway I can't turn back the clock so me and my Husband decided to try egg share as I'm also helping someone else too, I am lucky enough to have have children, but felt having another child would complete our family.

All tests came back fine, a match was found so started the journey, half way through the drugs I was flippantly told that I had polycystic ovaries (which I felt should have be explained to us before) anyway whilst on stims they told me I had 35 follicles, they were concerned about OHSS so rapidly dropped my dose and got me in quick for ER during the procedure i was told that i had only had 2 eggs both not matured so basically prepare for the worst.
I was devastated for myself and also the recipient, I couldn't stop thinking about her and the guilt was horrible, I felt like I'd let everyone down.

The clinic didn't really explain anything, i was pretty much left in the dark and relied on this site to get information they did a blood test which showed them my oestrogen level had plummeted.
The next day i had a phone call telling me that one had matured over night and fertilised.... Great apart from they told me because I was at risk from OHSS they would have to freeze it, again i didn't understand anything about FET, and the clinic didn't seem to have the time to explain either, so did my research myself.
I had a 3dt on the 7th Jan, 7 days later I started bleeding so heavy for 6 days that i was having to get changed 3 or 4 times a day, the clinic really wasn't interested.

I phoned the clinic asking for a follow up consultation to be told by reception they don't think they offer these?? 
Anyway (sorry it's gone on a bit lol) what I'm really wondering is could the clinic have been wrong to drop my dose so low? and does anyone think I would be able to do egg share again??
Funds wont allow us to do it otherwise and I'm struggling to come to terms with the fact that it may have come to the end after such a long journey.

If anyone has any advise i would be really grateful.
Thank you in advance


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Am sorry to hear your story, I am in a similar situation whereby the clinic lower my dose and started me too soon on injection. I consulted an ivf specialist who told me the cycle is doomed. I took the decision to stopped all drugs as I know the hospital is at fault and now want to pump me up with higher dose so they can go EC and classed this as a cycle, well I have news for them. At my next scan I'm going to complain and tell them they were wrong from start. I questioned the nurse before they started me and she said everything was fine. They don't do follow up? That is wrong! I would complain if I were you.

Can you not egg share at another clinic?


----------



## charliex1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you really appreciate your reply!!
Really sorry to hear your story too!!
I really don't know what to do from here because I can't see them letting me do egg share again and funds wont allow us to do it on our own. I can't see another clinic doing it either because it will be on my notes too.
Since I posted this I have had a thought, I wonder if my recipient was told about my polycystic ovaries, cos If I wasn't told I'm sure the other couple wasn't either, I would have thought she would have had a right to know too??
Are you having treatment at the moment?


----------

